# Regular Season Game #14: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets. Houston, TX 
Toyota Center 7:30PM Central Time*

*Houston*








*(9-4)
Probable Starters*







































*VS*

*Minnesota Timberwolves*








*(6-7)
Probable Starters*






































​
Preview


> HOUSTON (Ticker) - The Rockets aim for their fourth straight win when they host the Minnesota Timberwolves on Tuesday.
> 
> Houston has won eight of its last 10 games after defeating Memphis, 85-76, on Saturday.
> 
> ...


vBookie Rules


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

I say we keep the Wolves winless in Tx! It seems we always play after San Antonio/Dallas when it's a Tx 2 step or 3 step....anyway, Will Hayes guard K.G.?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

Chuck will probably have him part of the game. I was thinking about this last night, if you can throw Battier on him for a while and let Chuck take the SF for a while. Hopefully that will cut down on fouls Chuck is bound to get and throw KG off a bit.

I am still confident that CH will do well against KG, but all the doubters on Clutchfans have me a bit worried about the matchup.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

:laugh: :laugh:


good luck chuck....

seriously, tmac and battier might be better match ups to defend him.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*



Pimped Out said:


> :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> 
> good luck chuck....
> ...


My thoughts exactly... run different people at him throughout the game. JVG hinted that he might zone on them for a while... which will be interesting to see.

Edit: and don't be dissing on my boy... he will do his best!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

Hayes is quick to the ball & will need every bit of it tonight! Mike James always looks to light up the Rockets, alston will have to come with it!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

the rockets got this one in the bags.. the t-wolves are in trouble...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

Guys, pay attention to Craig Smith...I think he is a sleeper on the Wolves. I wouldnt count him out


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

Im still confused on the point spread. What does the 8.5 mean? We have to win by 8.5 pts? LOL!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*



AZNoob said:


> Im still confused on the point spread. What does the 8.5 mean? We have to win by 8.5 pts? LOL!


I do believe you're right. The rockets win by 8.5+ or they don't beat the spread.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

Thats funky...why not just 8 or 9?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

you're guess is as good as mine! LOL cause I can't think of one time when I scored half a point!


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*



AZNoob said:


> Thats funky...why not just 8 or 9?


Putting it at 8.5 means there is no chance of a PUSH (or TIE). So if the Rockets win by 9 or more, you win. If they win by 8, you lose.

If the spread was 8 points, and the rockets won by 8, you'd just get your bet back.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

thank you sherwin oh wise one!  45 minutes to tip off!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*



HayesFan said:


> thank you sherwin oh wise one!  45 minutes to tip off!


This is on fox sports North if anyone has it. I am watching the game up here in Minnesota. Its going to interesting. So ill be active here tonight


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

Minny should be worn out and demotivated from last night (they had a strong 4th Q run but ended up losing by 2 to the Mavs), so no excuse for us not to win this one.

If Chuck can just bearhug KG for the entire game without the refs noticing then this will be a guaranteed victory.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

T-Mac with 4 assists already, but 0-5 shooting... Chuck with 5 rebounds (3 offensive) and 2 steals, gotta love what he brings to the team. And Chuck fulfilled T-Mac's prophecy already in the 1st Q:

2:57 HOU - C. Hayes missed a layup


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

21-17 Rockz....Head almost had that buzzer beater! Tmac, what happened


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

What happened to TMac???


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

alston sucks kinda tonight


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*



yaontmac said:


> What happened to TMac???


Is he hurt???


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

Tmac smh


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*



Yao Mania said:


> Is he hurt???


No,he's 0 for 5


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*



Dream Hakeem said:


> No,he's 0 for 5


well yah I pointed that out already... but is he even on the court right now?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

dang it, we should be opening this game up. MN is shooting under 30% but we are just as bad alsmot shooting only 38% from the field. We just cant get some of our shots down. A lot of them have been somewhat easy ones. Our 3 point shooting as been decent thus far though.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*



Yao Mania said:


> Is he hurt???



I thought he was...I see him back out there.....longggg shot from K.G.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

"uh oh"


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

Tmac walked off the court with Keith Jones... Not good


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*



OneBadLT123 said:


> Tmac walked off the court with Keith Jones... Not good


Slowly the injury bug is crawling upon us again.... please tell me its just a sprain....


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

Bruise to Tmacs left abdomen. Questionable for the rest of the game


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

Yao is drawing a huge amount of attention from the defense.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

wow we're shooting just a little over 30%, despite Yao being 5-7 on fg so far. Ugggly game...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*



Hakeem said:


> Yao is drawing a huge amount of attention from the defense.


Sometimes getting tripple teamed. Too bad we cant make our shots.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

tmac 1-8
head 2-8
rafer 1-8
yao 5-7

Anyone guess the problem?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

This woeful shooting and low halftime score is bringing back bad memories from the past 2 seasons... pleasssse score at least 80 to finish the game Rockets....


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

god this game is just ugly. Ugly beyond belief


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

we're shooting under 30%, holy ****.

Yao - 6-9
Rest of team - 10-44 uke:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

My God. This is unbelievable. Rafer Alston is pure ****. Most of our guys are inept offensively.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

Get Yao out of there. He is dominating, but he's dead tired. At this rate, he'll have nothing left for the fourth.

Edit: Oh.


----------



## sky_123 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

thx to their turnovers, we are still leading


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

Thank god for Yao Ming. Gumby's gotta stop playing Rafer. When your shot is off and you're a PG, STOP SHOOTING THE BALL!!!! ****!!!

V-Span should get more PT this game. And don't get me started on minutes for Novak.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

T-Mac looks fine. Yao's haircut looks bad.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

I vote this the ugliest game of the season so far


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

Rafer Alston:
1/8 in 3pters alone


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

Somebody give me a Sledgehammer. I'm gonna go knock Rafer Alston out.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

Number 31: I CAN PLAY!:banana:


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*



lingi1206 said:


> Number 31: I CAN PLAY!:banana:


anyone see the comercial


----------



## sky_123 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*



Hakeem said:


> T-Mac looks fine. Yao's haircut looks bad.


haha, it looks like a bucket


----------



## sky_123 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*



lingi1206 said:


> anyone see the comercial


you watch cctv5?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

Randy Foye's turning into a Ben Gordon-like player with his 4th Q play. 

I'm starting to get worried...


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

No way we gonna beat Phoenix tomorrow.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

Need to get Yao the ball. I don't think he has received it once in the post this quarter.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

I refuse to believe that Yao and T-Mac cannot outplay KG and Foye down the stretch. They just played last night, we had 2 days rest. There's no excuse for us to be in worse shape than they are.

I'll be very pissed off if we lose this one...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

WE NEED STOPS!!!! Minny's been scoring on like every possession this Q so far!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

How about these "Big shot" Rockets!:worthy: :worthy:


----------



## sky_123 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

good 3 shooter!!!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

2 minz remaining


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

shane battier is a cold blooded killer


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

solid night for K.G. 20-10


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

y is rafer still shooting?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*



chn353 said:


> y is rafer still shooting?



freethrows all good tonight! :yay:


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

from now on rafer's new nickname should be 

skip the **** outta houston


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

Yao needs one more pt. for average...Minn runs a sloppy fast break


----------



## sky_123 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*



chn353 said:


> shane battier is a cold blooded killer


haha, like he says "i can play" :clap: :yay:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

13-53 from the field outside of Yao and Battier.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*



Hakeem said:


> 13-53 from the field outside of Yao and Battier.



we're going to get killed 2morrow


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

I think you guys are giving Tmac the superstar treatment

As Tmac worse Alston


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

not too happy about this win at all. T-Mac's hurt, our offense stinks, and this game shouldn't have been that close given all circumstances. 

Phoenix has been playing well, but we are capable of beating them.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

Damn, we are one basket shy of winning the vBookie bet.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*



chn353 said:


> from now on rafer's new nickname should be
> 
> skip the **** outta houston


:laugh:


----------



## ManiaC (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

can't belive still no bonzi..even when Tmac is injured, JVG still plays him in the game..
where's bonzi??? need him if Tmac is injured


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

HEy I didnt get to see the game but hears T-mac and Yao were kinda injured, is that true?


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #13: Minnesota Timberwolves V.S. Houston Rockets*

Tmac got hit in the hip area. He's a doubt for the Phoenix game.


----------

